# My double jaw surgery+genio (2 years ago)



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

Before/After:




After:











I think that my lower third improved a lot, the only problem was that the surgery made the nostrils larger. After it I've done a rhino and I'm doing a secondary rhino in 2020 in Turkey/Iran
I opened this thread just because an user started to say that my double jaw surgery operation was a shit


----------



## prgfromnl (Oct 24, 2019)

I have about the same chin you had before and I want the chin you have, is it possible with sliding genioplasty/custom chin implant or do I have to do double jaw surgery?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> I have about the same chin you had before and I want the chin you have, is it possible with sliding genioplasty/custom chin implant or do I have to do double jaw surgery?


Double jaw+genio or death


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 24, 2019)

alar base:inner cranium distance ratio is a bit off but other than that really good result tbh.


----------



## 7 rings (Oct 24, 2019)

where'd you do it? and how much did u pay?

looks fantastic tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

7 rings said:


> where'd you do it? and how much did u pay?
> 
> looks fantastic tbh


Rome 9k, now the price is 10k


----------



## 7 rings (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Rome 9k, now the price is 10k



and that's inclusive braces and everything? do you live there?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

7 rings said:


> and that's inclusive braces and everything? do you live there?


Yes.


----------



## 7 rings (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Yes.



who was the surgeon (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> I opened this thread just because an user that lives rent free in my head started to say that my double jaw surgery operation was shit and since I'm a self doubting bitch I seek validation from similarly braindead users like me by posting photos of jutting my jaw like I'm ready to let one rip desperately trying to get positive feedback from basement dwellers because I still can't get women after surgery that left me with lip incompetence that was supposed to be corrected.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 24, 2019)

How are you so rich? Parents? It looks good man. I'M jelly

I need hair, double jaw and rhino to start


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Rome 9k, now the price is 10k


got 15k


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 24, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


>


rent free baby


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

7 rings said:


> who was the surgeon (if you don't mind sharing)?








Ortognatica Roma. Odontoiatria e Chirurgia Maxillo-Facciale


Ortognatica Roma cura ogni fase della ricostruzione estetica del volto. I nostri specialisti rispondono in modo puntuale e coordinato alle esigenze del paziente




www.ortognaticaroma.it




But honestly if you see other works on his ig page, the results are worse than mine..I was lucky (except for the nostrils change)


----------



## beyourself (Oct 24, 2019)

*Nice fucking results, congratz bro*​


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 24, 2019)

Did you get the "beautiful chin " procedure named on his site?


----------



## Gosick (Oct 24, 2019)

your surgeon could have given you more mm projection imo

but its still a nice result, it would have been better if you maximum mm projection which you could have got if you went to arnett/gunson and spent a fortune


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

you weren't recessing no ?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


>


You are rent free in my head? What? You are the one who always quote my posts


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gosick said:


> your surgeon could have given you more mm projection imo
> 
> but its still a nice result, it would have been better if you maximum mm projection which you could have got if you went to arnett/gunson and spent a fortune


no need for arnett but a blackpilled qualified surgeon is enough like dr z


----------



## FaceandHFD (Oct 24, 2019)

did you have any problems with your teeth before?


----------



## 7 rings (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Ortognatica Roma. Odontoiatria e Chirurgia Maxillo-Facciale
> 
> 
> Ortognatica Roma cura ogni fase della ricostruzione estetica del volto. I nostri specialisti rispondono in modo puntuale e coordinato alle esigenze del paziente
> ...



they just do conservative surgeries and don't go overboard with the projection

how long did you wear the braces though, and how many mm projection did you get


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You are rent free in my head? What? You are the one who always quote my posts


You opened a thread just because I was telling you shit about your result. Ofc I'm gonna call you out when you're bullying other users and dragging them down for no reason.


----------



## Kade (Oct 24, 2019)

good improvement imo, you had jsanza tier lower third before, looks much better now


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ngl never expected you to look like this. You don't look like you have a long midface though


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Ngl never expected you to look like this. You don't look like you have a long midface though


for some angle reasons in the last pics with the phone in my hand it looks compact, but in all the others is long, it's the reason why i'm incel


Brandon10 said:


> You opened a thread just because I was telling you shit about your result. Ofc I'm gonna call you out when you're bullying other users and dragging them down for no reason.


i don't think i'm draggin them down, they are not 12yo female kids who can't bear some critiques..if an user has a flaw i always advice for the best surgery to fix it..


7 rings said:


> they just do conservative surgeries and don't go overboard with the projection
> 
> how long did you wear the braces though, and how many mm projection did you get


0 months..6-8mm for lower jaw, 6-8mm for the chin, and 0.5mm for the upper jaw


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> i don't think i'm draggin them down, they are not 12yo female kids who can't bear some critiques..if an user has a flaw i always advice for the best surgery to fix it..


By pointing out flaws they don't even have?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> for some angle reasons in the last pics with the phone in my hand it looks compact, but in all the others is long, it's the reason why i'm incel
> 
> i don't think i'm draggin them down, they are not 12yo female kids who can't bear some critiques..if an user has a flaw i always advice for the best surgery to fix it..
> 
> 0 months..6-8mm for lower jaw, 6-8mm for the chin, and 0.5mm for the upper jaw


You're incel because you're extremely mentally ill unless your pics are just cherrypicked like hell


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 24, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> You're incel because you're extremely mentally ill unless your pics are just cherrypicked like hell


No, I'm not mentally ill. I get almost 0 match on tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 24, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> You're incel because you're extremely mentally ill unless your pics are just cherrypicked like hell


he is


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> No, I'm not mentally ill. I get almost 0 match on tinder.


Really? I think you're better looking than me and I get matches on tinder at a pretty above average rate. And no, I don't have a compact midface it's like .96 something I think so not super long either


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 24, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


>


It's an alright change. But tbh it does seem like he only did a genio.


----------



## Dutcher (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey. I also want to get surgery with Tito. Why did you say moat resulta are bad? He seemee pretty blackpilled and had great sense for the face


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 25, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> Hey. I also want to get surgery with Tito. Why did you say moat resulta are bad? He seemee pretty blackpilled and had great sense for the face


not bad, but worse than mine..but if you like them it's ok, for that price is fine


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 25, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> not bad, but worse than mine..but if you like them it's ok, for that price is fine


Do you have pics here?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 25, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> but in all the others is long, it's the reason why i'm incel


the reason ur incel is ur autism, not ur midface jfl


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 25, 2019)

dotacel said:


> the reason ur incel is ur autism, not ur midface jfl


Then explain why I get almost 0 match on tinder 


wellthatsucks said:


> Do you have pics here?


if you mean with my complete face, I posted them in the past but I don't want to post them in this thread and I'm too lazy to send in pm...i already know my rating


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 25, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Then explain why I get almost 0 match on tinder


wouldn't be surprised if u give off aspie vibes in ur pics


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 25, 2019)

dotacel said:


> wouldn't be surprised if u give off aspie vibes in ur pics


Women don't care about asperger. You are so bluepilled.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 25, 2019)

dotacel said:


> wouldn't be surprised if u give off aspie vibes in ur pics


Please stop bothering with him, he's extremely low IQ and probably a troll.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 25, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Then explain why I get almost 0 match on tinder
> 
> if you mean with my complete face, I posted them in the past but I don't want to post them in this thread and I'm too lazy to send in pm...i already know my rating


No I'm getting a bimax so im interested in your before and afters


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 25, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Women don't care about asperger. You are so bluepilled.


ye call me bluepilled cuz u can't accept the fact that you're socially inept, you got the surgery and got good results but that isn't enough lol

keep coping with more surgeries but it won't change anything past this point


Brandon10 said:


> Please stop bothering with him, he's extremely low IQ and probably a troll.


muh midface


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 25, 2019)

before saying mentalcel and other woman tier arguments try to set a tinder account in italy


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 25, 2019)

.


dotacel said:


> ye call me bluepilled cuz u can't accept the fact that you're socially inept, you got the surgery and got good results but that isn't enough lol
> 
> keep coping with more surgeries but it won't change anything past this point


of course one surgery is not enought lol, if you have a long midface you need all the other features to be above average even to find a mediocre looking gf

keep coping thinking that women, who are animals programmed to mate only with males with high genetic quality, care about muh nt muh personality muh social circle


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 25, 2019)

NCT said:


> before saying mentalcel and other woman tier arguments try to set a tinder account in italy


bro it's the same in my western country.
Italia and mine are well known to be the worst for tinder


medialcanthuscel said:


> .
> 
> of course one surgery is not enought lol, if you have a long midface you need all the other features to be above average even to find a mediocre looking gf
> 
> keep coping thinking that women, who are animals programmed to mate only with males with high genetic quality, care about muh nt muh personality muh social circle


what is your midface ratio ?
and please can you send me your pic i need to understand. i will keep it private i promise


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 25, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .
> 
> of course one surgery is not enought lol, if you have a long midface you need all the other features to be above average even to find a mediocre looking gf
> 
> keep coping thinking that women, who are animals programmed to mate only with males with high genetic quality, care about muh nt muh personality muh social circle


no one cares about being nt or having a "good personality", they care about acting like an autist and it disgusts them unless u are way above their looksmatch

keep crying about ur midface and spend 20k more on surgeries, it won't change shit for u. jfl if u think u can ascend so hard in looks that you can go from invisble to women throwing themselves at u, it's not gonna happen boyo.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 25, 2019)

streege said:


> bro it's the same in my western country.
> Italia and mine are well known to be the worst for tinder


Cry with me bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 25, 2019)

NCT said:


> Cry with me bro


cry cry until it works bro. we'r gonna make it


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't have any autism and I already said that after 30k of surgeries my face is going to reach a psl 4 score, which is sufficient to find a mediocre looking gf..I never talked about women throwing themselves, don't invent quotes pls


----------



## Enlil (Oct 25, 2019)

based. looks good


----------



## yagen (Oct 25, 2019)

How many mm do you advance in the double jaw surgery??


----------



## Deleted member 3523 (Oct 25, 2019)

God damn that surgery is a cheatcode.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tito Marianetti's prices for bimax are strangely cheap. It's part of the reason I cancelled my scheduled surgery with him.
That, and it seems like he works with his sister and cousin etc. It's a weird family business or at least seems that way.

OP - you did not consider doing surgery with Mirco Raffaini?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 25, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Tito Marianetti's prices for bimax are strangely cheap. It's part of the reason I cancelled my scheduled surgery with him.
> That, and it seems like he works with his sister and cousin etc. It's a weird family business or at least seems that way.
> 
> OP - you did not consider doing surgery with Mirco Raffaini?


no cus i'm not rich


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a true looksmaxxer 
congrats


medialcanthuscel said:


> Double jaw+genio or death


can it improve sagittal, vertical AND horizontal lenght of the chin? 
also was surgery on your maxilla performed?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 28, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> a true looksmaxxer
> congrats
> 
> can it improve sagittal, vertical AND horizontal lenght of the chin?
> also was surgery on your maxilla performed?


Yes, yes, yes ( if it'advanced it also looks larger because it's closer to the spectator), yes


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Double jaw+genio or death


how many mm was your maxilla brought forward?


----------



## gotoa10humanbeing (Oct 28, 2019)

Great results, where did you get it from? Mine looks like absolute trash tbh but I don't want to mess it up more with surgery
I think i might reconsider plastic surgery much more seriously now.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 28, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> how many mm was your maxilla brought forward?


as i said in previous comments, only an half of mm, almost nothing

@gotoa10 read the posts in this thread


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> as i said in previous comments, only an half of mm, almost nothing


im experimenting with mse + fm or biobloc from now on for more maxillary forward growth


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> It's an alright change. But tbh it does seem like he only did a genio.


Look at how the nose appears shorter in the after picture. It’s clear the midface was moved forward too albeit conservatively.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 11, 2019)

How is the difference in your dating life? Are you slaying now?


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m miring the fuck out of this OP


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 11, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> How is the difference in your dating life? Are you slaying now?


i had only ugly girls, i need more surgeries


----------



## CristianT (Dec 27, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> i had only ugly girls, i need more surgeries



You look fine dude, trust me. It's just that as far as I can see you don't have the words on you and believe it or not also the 'confidence'. So work on these 2. Don't touch your face anymore. You are good to go now.


----------



## nastynas (Dec 27, 2019)

average result but congrats anyway


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 28, 2019)

How did your eyes change in the before after? Did the white part under your pupils become more prominent? (Scleral show)


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 30, 2019)

wha


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> alar base:inner cranium distance ratio is a bit off but other than that really good result tbh.


what is that?


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 30, 2019)

How was ur dating life before surgery and after?


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 30, 2019)

Great result. But further proof that one or two surgery aren't necessarily going to ascend everyone (based upon OPs own admissions and the fact that he still reguarly posts here). This should be mandatory reading for everyone who thinks all they need is the two most suggested surgeries around here to finally ascend JFL.


nastynas said:


> average result but congrats anyway


The same cherrypicked ones people post are way above average and most people will never get those kind of results. Average results should be shown more often so people form realistic goals.


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Dec 30, 2019)

what was the reason for not needing braces?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Dec 30, 2019)

Wait, your nose literally got upturned and smaller looking from 0.5mm of upper jaw advancement?


----------



## HolePunch (Jan 4, 2020)

What about any nerve damage?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

Mirin your forward grown lips after no homo


----------



## Linoob (Jan 4, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait.

Double jaw surgery meaning they brought forward your upper and lower jaw?


----------



## Enlil (Jan 18, 2020)

looks amazing wow


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 22, 2020)

You're not 3.5 psl @medialcanthuscel jfl. It's definitely higher.


----------



## Deleted member 4304 (Apr 20, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> for some angle reasons in the last pics with the phone in my hand it looks compact, but in all the others is long, it's the reason why i'm incel
> 
> i don't think i'm draggin them down, they are not 12yo female kids who can't bear some critiques..if an user has a flaw i always advice for the best surgery to fix it..
> 
> 0 months..6-8mm for lower jaw, 6-8mm for the chin, and 0.5mm for the upper jaw


Why zero months..? Usually braces are needed before and after.


----------



## Y2J97 (Apr 20, 2020)

IstodayMonday? said:


> Why zero months..? Usually braces are needed before and after.



It depends of your occlusion.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 25, 2020)

i don't understand how did you get wider jaw ? ? ?


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Apr 25, 2020)

This dude looks amazing post surgery 
Can’t imagine the dopamine rush


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 26, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i don't understand how did you get wider jaw ? ? ?


BSSO makes it a little wider, I guess.


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 28, 2020)

Hard to see from your before front profile picture but it looks like you had decent bigonial width before already. Good Job nonetheless; very good result. Could you provide better pictures of your front profile pre-surgery? 

I also gotta admit that the price is actually not bad at all, much cheaper than I thought.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 30, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Hard to see from your before front profile picture but it looks like you had decent bigonial width before already. Good Job nonetheless; very good result. Could you provide better pictures of your front profile pre-surgery?
> 
> I also gotta admit that the price is actually not bad at all, much cheaper than I thought.


I don't have any pics Sorry, I deleted all of them cuz I was a psl 2.3


----------



## randomvanish (May 5, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the last photo obviously fake. how the fuck you could gain that jaw width ?
why are you faking ?


medialcanthuscel said:


> I don't have any pics Sorry, I deleted all of them cuz I was a psl 2.3


lies.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jun 16, 2020)

I need this


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 3, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get CCW rotation on this? If you did, was it down graft or impaction of maxilla?

Also, was is a sliding genioplasty just for the chin, or was it a Semi Chin-Wing like @TheLordMadness got done? Which makes the whole front half of mandible lower and wider.


----------



## joseph (Jul 17, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, what were your movements btw?


----------



## user47283 (Jul 17, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems more of the aesthetic diff came from ur genio vertically lengthening ur chin more so then the bsso


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 11, 2021)

@medialcanthuscel 
how wider the width of your nostrils became post op?
cause from the first picture they look the same width
what I see from te side pics is that your nose got more upturned after surgery and your nostrils got smaller(which matches with they becoming wider)


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 11, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow so good congrats


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> for some angle reasons in the last pics with the phone in my hand it looks compact, but in all the others is long, it's the reason why i'm incel
> 
> i don't think i'm draggin them down, they are not 12yo female kids who can't bear some critiques..if an user has a flaw i always advice for the best surgery to fix it..
> 
> 0 months..6-8mm for lower jaw, 6-8mm for the chin, and 0.5mm for the upper jaw


I have perfect occlusion right now. Would 10mm on both jaws be too much advancement?


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jan 30, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Before/After:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the last pic before and after? Cuz it doesn’t look that big of difference in that pic


----------



## Pagnonisavemyeyes (Oct 5, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .
> 
> of course one surgery is not enought lol, if you have a long midface you need all the other features to be above average even to find a mediocre looking gf
> 
> keep coping thinking that women, who are animals programmed to mate only with males with high genetic quality, care about muh nt muh personality muh social circle


Brutally true tbh


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 5, 2022)

This just looks like a genio to me. Hard to see the jaw advancements in those pictures.


----------

